# Just wait.... More impeachment Charges...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Right now you are seeing some Dem's running with this whole Stone thing.

Some are saying "Abuse of Power" and possible "IMPEACHMENT" coming down the line.

1. So a president cant comment on anything anymore or it is "abuse of power".
2. Need to hear from Barr on this one and his reasoning for doing it.
3. There is possible jury Bias being looked at for this whole case.
4. Possible issues with the prosecution bias/process issues getting looked at.
5. FISA abuses and what not.
6. It is in the job description of the DOJ to look at sentencing guidelines and to see if they fit the crime.

So lots of things that need to be cleared up before anything. But to say TRUMP needs to be IMPEACHED over this is so wrong it isn't even funny. Because lets just put it this way.... *TRUMP COULD PARDON HIM and it is in his right if he wanted too.* So how is the talking about a lower sentence be IMPEACHABLE.....Just saying. But shows you what I was afraid of to begin with. Anyone will throw the word impeachment around if they disagree with anything a president says, does, etc. Even if it is his right to do certain things. They will throw impeachment, investigations, etc. at any sitting president.

Lets not forget about this little fact.... BILL CLINTON WAS CAUGHT LYING UNDER OATH.... how many days did he spend in jail???? Hilary Clinton was caught destroying evidence.... how many days in jail did she get??? I am just stating the facts does the crime fit the punishment of 9 years when others have done the same and didn't get anytime. So was 9 years too harsh. People who have raped, murdered, pedo's, etc... all get lesser sentences than Stone.

But again... just wait. There will be investigations (Swalwell is calling for them), Possible impeachment articles (Swallwell and Pelosi are talking this), etc. uke: Especially when the president can actually PARDON him if he sees fit. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just read that the foreman for the Jury in the Stone case was an actual Democratic Congressional Candidate... who has admitted to disliking the president. Interesting facts coming out on this whole thing....

So maybe the media and others should approach this with a WAIT AND SEE instead of knee jerk reactions. oke:

Then with the IG reports, FISA abuse issues, along with some of the stuff coming out about the Mueller probe and attorneys actions (perjury traps and possible miss doings)&#8230;. Things might make it more clear. The mueller stuff is just rumblings as of now. so a wait and see approach is needed. :thumb:

EDIT:

Article talking bout the Foreperson....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/articl ... ivist.html

Again we don't know the whole process but if this stuff wasn't disclosed during the jury selection or if she lied about them.... This case could get thrown out and re tried with a new jury. So the whole sentencing issue could be a moot point.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You want to hear something really crazy? I was not going to bring it up, but Fact Check says it's true. Schiff's daughter is dating the whistleblower. Snoops says not true. Who do we believe?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> You want to hear something really crazy? I was not going to bring it up, but Fact Check says it's true. Schiff's daughter is dating the whistleblower. Snoops says not true. Who do we believe?


Why do you think Schiff didn't want to be under oath. oke: He couldn't keep denying he didn't know who the WB was/is.

AGAIN... That is if the person who people are saying is the WB (Eric Carmicale (Sp?). But again we don't know 100% for sure.

But like I have mentioned is why this whole process needs to be looked at. It is an investigation that is needed. *I am not saying anything illegal was done at all.* It just needs to be investigated to make sure things were done correctly.

The not allowing Republican to subpoena or call witnesses behind closed doors.... NOT OK and Schiff needs to answer to the WHY didn't he allow. To not allow the president to have counsel present during 95% of this... NOT OK... again Schiff needs to answer to WHY. To suppress witness lists... NOT OK... again the WHY?. To suppress questioning... NO OK (unless it was to protect WB identity during the close doors)...again the WHY. you see this is what needs to be looked at.

If this would have happened in any other criminal trial it would have been throw out of court. Now I know some will say that if the roles reversed I wouldn't be complaining.... WRONG. I have been stating since day one that this was BS process. Schiff could have changed all of that but refused too. I have also stated... who knows what could have actually been found out. We could be talking about a president Pence right now. We could also be talking about many others needing to be in JAIL or thrown out of office too. We just don't know because it wasn't a fair process from the word GO. :bop: :bop:

I don't want to sound like a TIN HAT person.... but I have a feeling BARR is about to bring down some thunder and lightning. Especially after the election... I think he doesn't want to be viewed as "political" or to have it come back that what he is doing is to "steer" an election. I also think he is waiting for some of the possible nomination players are either out of the running or not. But again.... Schiff needs to ask him and the IG to talk the committee about the FISA stuff and others. :bop: :bop: oke: Funny who's name is brought up a few times in all of this..... :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The way Schiff handled this whole thing is the stuff suspicion is made from.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"Emboldened after his impeachment acquittal, President Donald Trump now openly admits to sending his attorney Rudy Giuliani to Ukraine to find damaging information about his political opponents, even though he strongly denied it during the impeachment inquiry."

More lies from the biggest liar to hold this office.....This guy belongs in jail, but his Republican lackeys are to blind to see the damage this turkey is causing our country. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

They all lie. Doesn't make it right, and I wish that they wouldn't do so, but......

The biggest liar to hold this office? Na, that distinction goes to the prior guy to hold this office.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We all know he sent his attorney to the Ukrain, he announced that openly. Im sure he had some idea who was involved. Maybe every crook should run for office if it makes them untouchable. Im alwzys stduck by the level of partisanship dispayed by the left. The evidence e is indisputable that the Biden's are part of the Ukrain corruption, yet Trump is the criminal for exposing it. Good for Trump. I can't imagine giving the real criminal a pass because be belongs to your party, and wanting to punish the innocent because he doesn't belong to your party.

If you want to look at a real lie that the entire world is aware of look at Schiff. Like I said the left has no shame.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

Pot calling kettle black.... RUSSIA DOSSIER.... PAID FOR BY THE DEMOCRATS. Trump sent his own lawyer to the Ukraine to help defend him if the Mueller Probe would have brought up charges. Remember what was coming out during all of this when RUDY was in the Ukraine....

1. Mueller probe finding stuff in the UKRAINE about Democrats..... not TRUMP.
2. FORGEIN interference in our election by the Ukraine.... FOR THE DEMOCRATS.
3. Attorney Barr and the IG Horowitz looking into the Ukraine for FORGEIN interference in our elections.

So maybe he wanted his own guy looking into things for his possible defense. If you listen to Rudy 90% of the time that is what he states he was doing was preparing a defense for the president. Then he uncovered more and more and more stuff.

It is funny how everyone forgets timelines and what is going on during those times. People forget that Mueller and his team uncovered lots of stuff about the Ukrainians but when asked about that stuff by the Republicans Mueller replied... "It wasn't in the scope of my investigation". Remember when I stated at the beginning of the whole Mueller Probe that it might be a rabbit hole that you don't want to go down..... WELLL THE CHICKENS HAVE COME TO ROOST. Lets look at the list...

1. Burisma
2. Biden's and Burisma
3. Other elected officials and Burisma (yes there is a list of people who had advisors, cabinet members, family members, etc who worked with Burisma in some fashion)
4. FISA ABUSES
5. Possible Jury Bias in the Stone case.
6. The whole Ukraine impeachment and WB stuff (see my posts above on how Schiff just needs to answer some basic questions)
7. Leaks, after leaks, after leaks (Vindman is the main culprit... he didn't follow the correct chain of command and when to Bolton... he possibly went to the WB. If he is the WB then no issues.)
8. The ambassador blocking people to testify by not allowing VISA's... then she got fired.
9. Missing funds or Miss appropriated funds that were given to the Ukraine for contracts with certain companies... (Burisma and others)

I know there is more to this list.... but my mind is drawing a blank.

Then if you want to talk about lying..... Schiff making up the phone call.... Schiff during the whole impeachment trial saying "DO ME A FAVOR"... when it was "DO US A FAVOR". It is a big difference. Schiff also mis-quoting more from the transcript. Schiff talking about contact with the WB.... he says he didn't have it... then said his staff did... then says I have not clue who it is... then says he knows the WB is getting death threats.... How can you know all of this if you don't have contact with them, if you don't know who they are?????

The old saying of "How can you tell a politician is lying.... His lips are moving". It is sad but true for 95% ,if not more of elected officials out there are lying constantly. :bop: It isn't correct at all. But shows you why people hate the government and politicians.


----------

